# Digital Betta Art



## AzuryTheKitty (Mar 16, 2016)

I'll start with my Betta Art and hopefully I will be able to see other peoples Digital Art. I would love to see it ;-)


First Betta Attempt:










Second Attempt:













Lemme see your Digital Art  Betta fish or not!


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Oh now that is nice.


----------



## AzuryTheKitty (Mar 16, 2016)

NickAu said:


> Oh now that is nice.


Thanks  if you want tomorrow I could draw you any betta fish you own.


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

I really love the way your first attempt came out! Those colors <3


----------



## AzuryTheKitty (Mar 16, 2016)

Tourmaline said:


> I really love the way your first attempt came out! Those colors <3


Thanks  that one took longer to do.


----------



## AstrosMom (Apr 7, 2016)

That blue one is fantastic.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

So beautiful!! Great job on both!!


----------



## ShelbysFish (Sep 5, 2013)

So cute!!!


----------



## AzuryTheKitty (Mar 16, 2016)

If you want post a picture of your betta fish (tell me the type of betta is it) and I'll draw them  It'll be good practice for me. (make sure you give me lots of reference pics of your betta.)


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

Ooh I have one, gimme a second, I'll post pics. He's an EEHM, big pretty fins to work with. 
View attachment 764553

(I'll post more, they just take a while to upload)


----------



## OUOhYeah2016 (Dec 9, 2015)

I have a friend from class who does really interesting digital art! I don't really know all the terminology, but do you draw on the tablet and it shows up on the screen kinda deal? I think the process is fascinating that way.


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

He changes colors every month, he's currently like this with more red in his fins. 
View attachment 764561


Last month he was white lol
View attachment 764569


----------



## AzuryTheKitty (Mar 16, 2016)

OUOhYeah2016 said:


> I have a friend from class who does really interesting digital art! I don't really know all the terminology, but do you draw on the tablet and it shows up on the screen kinda deal? I think the process is fascinating that way.


Why yes I do use a tablet. It does take some hand-eye coordination but its really fun once you get use to it :-D


----------



## Alyssalovesbettas (Jul 19, 2014)

Oooh could you also do my boy Ace?

If you need more pictures please ask! ^^


Thanks! :-D


----------



## ShelbysFish (Sep 5, 2013)

I would absolutely ADORE one if you can!! These are so fun. 

This is Mister Rogers, let me know if you need more photos:


----------



## ashleynicol3 (Feb 23, 2016)

I would love one also if you have the time. They look awesome!

Here's Neptune. He looks different in different lighting. Let me know if you need more pictures.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzuryTheKitty (Mar 16, 2016)

Here you go Tourmaline 












His colors are hard to do xD I tried my best. Hope you like it!


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

Actually he came out really good. I love it! Would you mind if I used it as my profile picture?


----------



## AzuryTheKitty (Mar 16, 2016)

Tourmaline said:


> Actually he came out really good. I love it! Would you mind if I used it as my profile picture?


I dont mind at all xP I'm glad you like it.


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

that's amazing! If you have s spot open soon can I have you do one of my boys?


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

Can you do my boy Pi? I can't draw almost at all...digital or in real life.

EDITs.: He's a super delta btw


----------



## AzuryTheKitty (Mar 16, 2016)

School has been keeping me rather on my toes this week, Sorry . But I will try to work on these requests.

here's the order:
1.) Alyssalovesbettas
2.)ShelbysFish
3.)Ashleynicol3
4.)Novabetta
5.)BettaBoy11


Requests are closed until I can get all these lovely fishies drawn  Dont wanna overload myself.
Thanks for the understanding~!


----------



## ashleynicol3 (Feb 23, 2016)

Take your time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzuryTheKitty (Mar 16, 2016)

That took too long.. Probs because I'm so busy with college and highschool. Hope the colors are good  




List:
ShelbysFish
Ashleynico13
NovaBetta
Bettaboy11


----------



## AzuryTheKitty (Mar 16, 2016)

AzuryTheKitty said:


> View attachment 778833
> 
> 
> That took too long.. Probs because I'm so busy with college and highschool. Hope the colors are good
> ...



Btw, this is Alyssa's betta Ace


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

Could you do another one for me once you're done with everyone's? I have a gorgeous new boy who I think would look great in art form. His name is Maru. 
View attachment 778865
View attachment 778873
View attachment 778889

The little knotches in his fins are healing nicely, I haven't managed to get a clear picture of him since he recovered. He was very sick for the first few days after I brought him home.


----------



## Alyssalovesbettas (Jul 19, 2014)

Oooh Ace looks awesome! Thanks so much :-D


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

I'm subbing to this. I need to be updated when there's spots open!


----------



## Mildgyth26 (Jan 7, 2015)

Awesome drawing, what software do you use?


----------



## JennyGee (Nov 24, 2015)

I'm subbing, too!


----------



## agentspooky (May 24, 2016)

*Not betta art but...*

I do a little digital art,this is my gemsona from Steven Universe, Sunstone


----------

